# Scratch on graphite Shaft



## TMC

Hey there,

I had a buddy ship me a club that I can't find in Canada, and when it arrived, there were two tiny scratches on the shaft, where it meets the head. I think these scratches were from an accessory bag staple. Anyway, it's about a 1/2 a centimeter long, has taken off the paint, and is deep enough so you can feel it when you run your finger over it. It's a vertical scratch, with the grain of the graphite. I can send photos over the weekend.

The question is this: Will this compromise the club? I really don't want to drive down to the states to exchange it, and it's not very easy to find. If it;s only cosmetic, I won't take it back, but if the head could break off I will!

Let me know what you think,
TMC


----------



## 300Yards

If it's deep enough to feel, it might be a crack, and if it is, then the shafts integrity could be compromised. I think it i a crack though, since it goes with the grain.

My thought are that when the shaft was installed, it may have been twisted, thus causing a small crack. I would take it to a shop, if I was you, and see if it's a bid problem.


----------



## U Grooves

It's your hard earned which payed for the club. IMO, do not compromise for a "mishap" in handling.


----------



## TMC

Thanks for the replies. I took it to my pro, and although he thought it was a build issue (not a shipping issue), he didn't think it was deep enough to cause any problems.

As luck would have it, I was in the states over the weekend and took it with me. I was able to exchange it for a new one with no scratches. So, all is well.


----------

